# Advice for first time pocket watch buyer



## Auggie (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi,

I just joined today. Looking forward to learning about pocket watches. Thanks in advance.

I would love to get a pocket watch but need lots of help in selection.

I first looked at that "huge online place". There are pocket watches from Hong Kong starting at $10 and then to $30. Are these any good? They look like what one would expect a pocket watch to be. A flip down top, nice big numbers. But $10?? Then I saw an As Advertised On TV "Jesse James" inspired watch for $4.95. Too good to be true? Garbage?Stay away?

There are some from Great Britain that look very good and are under $50. plus shipping of course. What about warranties with these? Should I stay local?

I can't afford a lot of money and would like to keep the cost under $100.

My local jeweller has some Bulovas for around $100. He also has one by Swank for $60. and some by Milo for $55. Any thoughts on these? Where are they made? Any quality? Somewhat accurate?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks very much.

Cheers, Auggie


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I can only give my personal opinion but here it is.

You get what you pay for, if you get a new pocket watch that is cheap it will be cheap... even a good name like Bulova might be OK but won't be the same sort of value and quality as if you get a vintage pocket watch second-hand.

Personally I would try to add a little to your budget, for not much more you can find old silver pocket watches on ebay from brands like Waltham, JWBenson, or even Omega (sub £200 level will get you can get a very nice mechanical watch cased in silver with a long history to it and designed and built to last)

Many of the new pocket watches will be quartz (battery operated, extremely accurate) but far nicer to have one that needs winding, even if it is less accurate... the fact it is a mechanical item, if treated well will last a very long time and the old school technology is what makes these things charming. The modern ones if they appear gold in colour are usually plated with gold that wears away so I would stay clear of those...

Keep saving and looking at what is out there... there are bargains to be had but the place to find them is not new from retailers in my opinion, they tend to be cheap because they are cheaply made...the old ones are cheap because they are common and not in common modern usage, but they are made exceptionally.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

There are lots of Walthams and Elgins around for little money. Lots of 7 jewel movement and even up to 15+ jewels at reasonable prices Many of them have beautiful decorated movements which were never seen by most owners.

Eg. One of mine:-



Always buy a good runner to start with. If you intend to "tinker", I would suggest buying a running 7 jewel movement to start with.

... and another example:-



Enjoy,

Mike


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

welcome to the forum; yes, the good old pocket watches as seen in the before and after pix above are what we like. the pride in cleaning, and saving an old watch for future generations is far greater than buying a cheap copy made in china vinn.


----------



## LFB (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forum as well and this is a question I have been hesitant to ask, there must have been so many similar posts previously.

The responses have been great, and I have been looking at some already, trying to get a feel for what is available.

Are you able to point me in the right direction for the 500 -1000 GBP range? I'm not looking to buy yet, but want to do some research before I make a decision... In the mean time I'll continue to trawl the forum.

Thanks


----------

